# My GSD Rocky, my best boy 2/98 - 4/08



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I lost my Rocky a year ago April. He bloated in the early hours of April 12th, I rushed him to emergency vet, but due to his dragging his back legs so badly the vet was honest with me & said even if he survived the surgery he most likely would never walk again.
I miss you Rocky










This is the last picture I took of him. We were going back in the woods to put out carrots & apples for the deer. He still had his Christmas collar on.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

such a pretty dog


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you, he was physically & in spirit.

when they took him back for x-rays, they had measured him when we first came in, as they suspected bloat right away.

He had to have been in some awful pain I'm hoping just the last hour. I started to cry because I could hear him moaning & begged them to give him pain meds until we knew what we were dealing with.

So when they finally brought him in to me for the last injection, he seemed to at least be somewhat comfortable.

The thing that really just about broke my heart, the vet said he was a "perfect gentleman" thoughout all of it, being examined, xrayed. I knew what a gentle boy he was and that I was about to lose him. He was my Rockster.

That's how we happened to get the new puppies three days later, I was just devastated and having two babies to take care of helped me heal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know that two pups can't fill your heart where Rocky was, he left some big paw prints to fill. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry. I can tell from your post that you enjoyed one another fully. You were both very fortunate to have chosen such great specimens of each species. Although it was shorter than you would have liked, he had a great life in a wonderful home. I can understand full well the need for another pup. I think it is the greatest tribute you can give Rocky.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Lara: I was about to email you to ask what Rocky's cause of death was. Darn...that bloat...I wonder, statistically speaking, how many of our shepherds have had this dreaded syndrome. I know it's spontaneous...just the nature of these big chested breeds. 

I've met a family at a local dog park who lost their Great Dane puppy at an extremely young age to bloat so the next time around they did the staple surgery on their new puppy so it would be one less thing to worry about! 

One of my clients has 2 absolutely gorgeous longhaired GS's. They were born Thanksgiving 2007 and Wulfric it turns out had been sick off and on. The vet finally pegged the problems: His spleen was torquing...apparently it flipped, then righted itself, the flipped again which is when he had surgery to correct. The vet suggested since they were already in there that his stomach get stapled and that would insure he'd never get bloat...Rachel has wonderful pictures of these 2 dogs. I'll have to share them with you...I know you'll fall in love! 

I realized this evening that you'd be approaching the 1 yr. mark next month. I can only imagine how much you've missed him this year. I've had friends who've lost a family member and in several instances there was a newborn grandchild, or a young baby who was instrumental in helping the seniors not dwell excessively on the loss. Earlier in the week I had read something you posted about how your DH had phone numbers and you went off almost immediately to replace Rocky...I can appreciate why you needed to do this! I personally couldn't, but I had other dogs to get me through the loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> RIP Rocky. You were are handsome boy.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Another will give you your routines back, and help fill the hole in your heart, whether it's sooner or later. 
That's the truth. But every day,then every other, and then every few you will always remember, and
then twenty some years later, it won't hurt so bad, and you will have buried a few, and all will have taught you
something more, something new about how to love, how to live, how to die. 

That's why they're here, to teach us.

The best trainer in the world is standing in front of us, 
on four paws and smiling. May we all learn to be as good as they think we are.
May they all be there when we end our journey.
Until then, we can only try to be good students and stewards.

Carry on. Learn the lessons. What time is it? Ask the dog, he knows,
there is only NOW, each moment a precious gift. We can't waste a minute of it.

Happy Anniversary, ear scratches to your pups.

Enjoy This Day!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

All I can say is Wow, dOg...great post.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh so sorry...... He looked like a wonderful friend.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Your post and pictures of Rocky are very moving. What a wonderful pal he must have been to you


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Since we lost Dakota 1/07 before our move to Michigan & my husband works so much & I'm at home, I was more attached than ever to Rocky. I used to tell people he & I were like an old married couple because we were always together.

We'd get in our little spats, he usually won (I let him







)

Yesterday was eleven months, I know I have that one year anniversary coming up, that will be hard. Dakota died on my SIL's birthday







That's a tough one.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

About a week or so after he was gone, my BIL & I were going to meet up with my DH. 

As we were going out the front door I happened to glance at the wall to the right, that was one of Rocky's favorite resting spots, on the hard wood, right outside our office. 

For the first time I noticed how dirty the wall was from him constantly laying against it. I burst into tears.

To this day I still haven't wiped that wall off. I'll know I'm really on the road to healing when I can do that.

The night he went, he had gone in & outside a dozen times. When I knew there was something seriously wrong I let him out, he seemed to be more comfortable outside, while I jumped in a cold shower to wake up & get dressed to take him to Emergency vet.

We didn't have a fence then & while I was getting ready he must have come around to the front door. Right outside one of the windows on either side of the door, he had vomited again, that thick foamy stuff.

Well when I got back home, I was just exhausted, but I noticed that foam & I kept going & looking at it. I know this probably sounds weird, but it's like that's one of the last places he was standing.

I kept going to look at it until the elements eventually washed it away.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

that is beautiful & so true.


----------

